# How will the economic news affect you and the Hobby



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I haven't had much time to hang out or even model a little bit between my real job and the bedroom/bathroom overhaul the TM demanded my hobby time has dried up.

With all the doom and gloom financial news has got me thinking about whether I should make any Hobby plans for next year. I still plan on having one ore two mail in races and and rushing to get the TMs project done so I can get set up for the Mustang Madness. The shootout was on my try to do list this year but I have taken it off. There are a couple of projects that were close to the top of my list that are off I had a drag strip and a rally hill climb track in the planning stages they are now on the back burner. My modeling list is going to stay the same with one Indy Eagle slimline to finish and 4 new standard TJET Grand Prixs on the drawing board for next year. The mail in HO AMerican Grand Prix race I wanted to try and get started is on hold until Dash's new chassis comes out and I am going to hold off on bodies for the new AFX F! chassis being released late this year. I took a look at the new Japanese 1/87 track and cars coming and really really want to get some but they are going to have to wait till the dust settles on the current financil crisis.

To tell you the truth for the first time in my life I am truly worried for our country.

Enough doom and gloom

Having fun but had to put it on hold for my TM but there is light at the end of the tunnel 

Roger Corrie


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I refuse to relent.. I am the master at Economy Stimulation.. spend it spend it spend it..lol.. I'm gonna do my part build that porsche and I 'll help save up a few more bucks.. ( plus I figure spend it while its still worth 50 cents on the open market..)


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

If I had kids I wouldn't have anywhere near the disposable income I have for toys. But . . . no kids so away we go.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

My personal financial crisis has been exacerbated by my TM's diet. Why does diet food cost 10X more than regular food? 
I still have $5 saved up for a grey Hot Rod, though. Just a little more to go...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

oldraceral said:


> . . . Why does diet food cost 10X more than regular food? . . .


No kidding.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

oldraceral said:


> My personal financial crisis has been exacerbated by my TM's diet. Why does diet food cost 10X more than regular food?
> I still have $5 saved up for a grey Hot Rod, though. Just a little more to go...


I hear ya.. make her run laps...lol.. can't be cutting up the slot budgets..


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I just sneak money (it's mine anyway) from the TM's purse! :lol:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I decided to buy only what I really really like, as opposed to buying master cases to save a few bucks buying "too many" cars.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I gotta sell some HO stuff so I can get some of the new HO and 1/43rd stuff I want. I can no longer take from the family budget for this stuff for a while. At least I don't have to sell stuff to pay the bills though.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

My economic situation depends an awful lot on my own personal circumastances, and not so much on the "broad economy." That said, there are problems and unfortunately it is an election year. There are elected representatives playing politics instead of working together to solve the problems and stabilize things, and media speculators and yellow journalism to fan the flames.

Little electric cars have been a pleasant, relaxing diversion and interest, a little bit of the world that I can control, enjoy and fix to my liking. I don't have the "new series collector's edition" bug thankfully. I have enough projects, spare parts and trading stock to last for a couple years, and while I won't be searching for high dollar t jets to buy, I wasn't searching for them 9 months ago either - nothing has changed. 

Keep the goop runny, and the finger on the controller! Full speed ahead!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Certainly this has been an oasis from the chaos of the electoral cycle...I wish it to remain so...

Suffice to say...I am down to the bone....

Only my racing budget(tires ,rear ends, arms etc etc)...and the occasional car or two...maybe a new controller....and I need to get those auxillary driver's stations done...then there is still the landscaping to do...

You know...the bare necessites...:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

oldraceral said:


> My personal financial crisis has been exacerbated by my TM's diet. Why does diet food cost 10X more than regular food?
> I still have $5 saved up for a grey Hot Rod, though. Just a little more to go...


It costs ten times more for diet food cause they take all of the GOOD stuff out! Think I'm kidding? My mother just tried Nutrisystem. What a joke . Abunch of stuff in card board boxes ! But here a Twinkie and spend the rest on slots ! Me and the kids are gonna buy every slot thing we can find and stimulate the economy ourselves !


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Fortunately Fresno just got a Chik-Fil-A restaurant last week, unfortunately it's 14.8 miles from my house and I'm spending more than a gallon of gas at $3.60 to go get a $4 sandwich. I haven't had one since the last time I was "home" in San Antonio some 15 years ago. I'm buying half a dozen at a time to make the trip more economical.

As a former orange and lemon farmer I have to identify with rapidly dwindling crop costs. Our last year in the business was the year of the freeze, 2007, and we lost into the high five-figures. We sold that property just prior to our divorce, and the new owner is now developing mid-ranged ($300,000) housing that he can't sell. 

As an investor my stock have not been affected too much. I have some preferred stock in Lockheed-Martin and in a few medical supply companies, all are doing well. The L-M stock will keep paying a dividend as long as we're at war I think. Recently I settled some of my financial matters resulting from my divorce and promptly invested part of that as well as part of my accident settlement in a new medical imaging center begin built near my house. The trickle of generated income over time will hopefully develop into a river in 10 years or so when I'm ready to retire. It'll take 6 years before I'll make back what I have invested. 

Does it affect my hobby? Or hobbies? Sure, right now I'm cash-poor because I just bought a new truck, some new furniture and I'm planning a trip overseas in March. But none of that is market related.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thanx fer askin' Roger*

I got enough restos, customs, and back burner projects to last well into the century. As long as Testors and sandpaper stay somewhat affordable I'll be able keep pluggin along ....like I ever moved that fast in the first place.... snicker. 

I suppose the state of affairs might affect my beach combing on the bay slightly; but I always was a persnickety cherry picker anyway. Perhaps given lemons ...I'll make lemonade and finish some of my incompletes and bring my midterm grade up.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I did not get started in the hobby until last year, after I finished putting the last of the young ones through school. So, I kinda waited until I had some disposable income available to begin with. 

But, as I'm writing this from a hotel room in Nantucket with a Nor'easter going on outside, I do get the feeling that this will be the last vacation away from home for a long while. But that's okay.......I'd much rather be stuck inside with crappy weather and no money left in my pocket _at home_..........where I have a nice track that I already spent oodles in order to have at my disposal to spend time with. With the big money for that already spent, the kids education done and stay-cations being the more likely option in the foreseeable future, I kinda look at the hobby as the low cost alternative to the norm.

So long as there's still beer and pizza money, I think I'll be okay.


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

I noticed alot of items on e-Bay are not getting the big dollars they did a year ago. Sure there are some auctions that make you laugh, but through out the bidding seams a little restrained. 
I take the bottles back, like allways. The only differance is now I occasionally put gas in the tank if nothings new on the shelf.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I have been on a fixed income for a while... but things have not changed to much,

I will be able to race R/C cars all winter..
again... 18 years straight

Chuck


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Back in mid-August I posted a survey on SCI asking how the economy was going to affect your slot car hobby expenditures for the next year. I gave people five possible responses that boiled down to: spend much more/more/about the same/less/much less.

125 People eventually voted in the survey. The results came out: (approximate values)

25% Said they would spend more or much more
25% Said they would spend about the same and 
50% Said they would spend less or much less.

That was on the SCI 1/32 board (it was a follow-up question to a discussion that I had participated in).

HO is not 1/32, and things are different in late September than they were in mid-August. Take the results for what they're worth...

-- Bill


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

wm_brant said:


> Back in mid-August I posted a survey on SCI asking how the economy was going to affect your slot car hobby expenditures for the next year. I gave people five possible responses that boiled down to: spend much more/more/about the same/less/much less.
> 
> 125 People eventually voted in the survey. The results came out: (approximate values)
> 
> ...


 I am planning on spending the same but it will probably be more !


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I can spend all I want and ho is still MUCH cheaper than 1/24 commercial that I used to race twice a month. 54 miles one way $10 to practice $5 each classx4 and thats before any parts,but if a raceway opens up close by,you never know.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Right on Brownie !


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

For me, this hobby is a great source of satisfaction and comfort. It's been with me through good times and bad, through the thick and thin, and an enduring constant from childhood to middle age. There have been times where I've had my stuff packed away for years because other things in my life took precedent. There have been times when half of my waking life has been spent obsessed with the hobby. There's something fundamentally humbling about grown men obsessing over tiny little cars. It's a good thing too. If you can maintain some attachment with that part of your being, and be satisfied with the simple pleasure that a hobby brings, you've got at least one foot firmly grounded in a reality that makes you a better person as a whole. At the same time you have to exist in the larger world and when situations dictate that you cut back in some aspect of the hobby, or put it on the shelf for a while, don't despair. Once it's in you, you will always find your way back.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Me?*

I am buying less...

Much less..

Scott


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I've been spending less over the last couple of years. I remarried in May of 2006 and we have a new house to pay for. I've had my V.A. check direct deposited to our savings account.

My wife is only working four days a week. I work for a Municipal Street Department. We should be okay and I'm very grateful that we are still working.

I will not be going to MIS next year. And the spending on the hobbies will continue to be slow. When I do buy, I'll be looking to get the most for my money. Discounts, Coupons, and Bargins will be the rule. Plus I may sell some of what I have to buy new stuff.

The area I work in is Northern Indiana, The RV Capitol of the world. It's been hard hit and continues to get hit. Alot of Hispanics in the area, but alot of them are going back to Mexico or other parts of the country where the is work. And I 've noticed more empty homes then ever before. 

Things will get better eventually. But I hope the PINHEADS in Washington D.C. (D.C. standing for DUMB and CLUELESS) and those pinheads on Wallstreet get their act together and change the legislation and rules that got us into this mess in the first place, and LEARN this lesson.

Okay, I'll shut up now. But one more piece of advice. Save money. Save what you can. It's taken me the better part of my life to learn this lesson. Never hurts to have a little in bank in case of emergencies. Randy.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

_Okay, I'll shut up now. But one more piece of advice. Save money. Save what you can. It's taken me the better part of my life to learn this lesson. Never hurts to have a little in bank in case of emergencies. Randy._

Word. And not saved sitting in the Paypal account either LOL. Good advice!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

A/FX Nut said:


> I've been spending less over the last couple of years. I remarried in May of 2006 and we have a new house to pay for. I've had my V.A. check direct deposited to our savings account.
> 
> My wife is only working four days a week. I work for a Municipal Street Department. We should be okay and I'm very grateful that we are still working.
> 
> ...


Hey if you decide to sell some stuff my email address is [email protected] Not being a goof here but always looking to buy . This is my only Hobby and I have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

*Today's Fiasco....*



rudykizuty said:


> So long as there's still beer and pizza money, I think I'll be okay.


Well......today I lost the beer money


----------



## BlueDevilDonnie (Oct 27, 2006)

*Weathering the storm*

I have seen this financial crisis coming for some time now. For most of my professional life, I have worked in the financial services sector. I learned A LOT during my 2 1/2 years as a stockbroker, probably the most important lesson I learned is that I hated that job! But it did teach me the fundamentals of researching companies to find underappreciated stocks. It also taught me to be very wary of most things financial. 

I also worked for four years as a mortgage banker, and the quality of loans that got approved dipped dramatically, but yet, because of greed, investors were swooping in to buy whatever we floated to them. I knew in 2005 that something was going to happen, and I got out. The last bank I worked for shut down 2 weeks after I left, and I'm still owed $12,000 in commissions, but I'm glad I got out when I did. I'm now in sales for American Express, which is a pretty sound company overall. 

Fortunately for me, my wife can squeeze the green out of a dollar bill. She's got a great job and we live pretty modestly. As of July we have no debt except my car and the house payment. We don't have any kids, so once we've put away our investment each month and paid bills, we have something left over. She doesn't REALLY know how much I spend on the hobby, as I have a little "slush fund" set aside for such manly pursuits as beer, ball games, gambling, and slot cars. As long as I don't dip into the regular budget, she doesn't care what I spend!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll be buying less cars but more parts.. for customs and restorations

I was going to sell off some of my collection too... but maybe I should wait until people have more cash to waste on toy cars


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, if Walthers/LL makes all those bodies we've been wishing for on that other thread, I'll be spending more, MUCH MORE.

Because, I just cain't get enough!

Rich


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> Hey if you decide to sell some stuff my email address is [email protected] Not being a goof here but always looking to buy . This is my only Hobby and I have a lot of fun with it.


Thanks for the offer. But I'm going to take what I have to the Midwest Slot Show and set up a table. My wife and her sister have made some slot related items I suggested to them and I'll be trying to sell those also. Randy.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> I'll be buying less cars but more parts.. for customs and restorations
> 
> I was going to sell off some of my collection too... but maybe I should wait until people have more cash to waste on toy cars


NAH sell em to me now ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, if Walthers/LL makes all those bodies we've been wishing for on that other thread, I'll be spending more, MUCH MORE.
> 
> Because, I just cain't get enough!
> 
> Rich


Dang straight NTX Dang straight !:woohoo:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

My own economy (or should it be economic?) crisis: Stocks and other investments are tanking, my bank, which "was" one of the largest in the world no longer exists:drunk:, the house needs a new roof (hint hint joe), the 1:1 cars all need some work done to them, still paying off the hospital from my last surgery, the lawn needs cutting but I can't afford the gas for the dang lawnmower:freak:. But what the heck, I just bought 10 MEVs with chassis. Just trying to do my part to keep the economy going :thumbsup:.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


A/FX Nut said:


> Thanks for the offer. But I'm going to take what I have to the Midwest Slot Show and set up a table. My wife and her sister have made some slot related items I suggested to them and I'll be trying to sell those also. Randy.


Cool AFX I hope you do OK there. I hate to see anybody part with there goodies but sometimes I know thats the way it is . Wish ya the best


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

win43 said:


> My own economy (or should it be economic?) crisis: Stocks and other investments are tanking, my bank, which "was" one of the largest in the world no longer exists:drunk:, the house needs a new roof (hint hint joe), the 1:1 cars all need some work done to them, still paying off the hospital from my last surgery, the lawn needs cutting but I can't afford the gas for the dang lawnmower:freak:. But what the heck, I just bought 10 MEVs with chassis. Just trying to do my part to keep the economy going :thumbsup:.


Jerry , At least you have your priorities straight ! How you doin after the surgery ?:wave:


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Large slot car collection-will trade for food.

No, it's not that bad yet,but it's getting close.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

ScottD961 said:


> Jerry , At least you have your priorities straight ! How you doin after the surgery ?:wave:


Scott,
The surgery was quite some time ago. Still paying off the bill. The surgery resulted in absolutely no improvement to my condition, but it was a chance I had to take. Thanks for asking.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

win43 said:


> Scott,
> The surgery was quite some time ago. Still paying off the bill. The surgery resulted in absolutely no improvement to my condition, but it was a chance I had to take. Thanks for asking.


No problem , Got to keep track of all my buddies on here.Sorry there was no improvement though , that does stink.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, if Walthers/LL makes all those bodies we've been wishing for on that other thread, I'll be spending more, MUCH MORE.
> Because, I just cain't get enough!


 
Can´t believe this was over a year ago. And, STILL, no new LL bodies. :freak:


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Are all of you guys trying to make ends meet unemployed?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am!!


----------

